# Speedcubes in Vietnam!



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 16, 2011)

If anyone's in Vietnam like I am at the moment, on a holiday or something else and is looking for speedcubes I found some cool stuff.

I went to a toy shop and looked around, amazingly I found a QJ megaminx, QJ skewb, QJ tetraminx, Diansheng snake, Diansheng 3x3x3, no branded 3x3x3 no branded pyraminx, no branded 4x4x4 all in 1 shop. Every single puzzle's max price is like only $5 at a small store! You could also haggle but I doubt it'd be more, but still it's much cheaper the cubes on sites such as speedcubeshop.com! I brought all my puzzles from Australia to Vietnam to keep me company but I want to add more puzzles to my collection and learn how to solve more puzzles.

At big shops however, prices are quite higher than smaller shops, I saw a no brand 4x4x4 (very bad cube!), the same no brand pyraminx, mozhi square-1, massive extended cube (like a pyramid on each side), all for quite a big price, this shop was at Vinpearl Land at the souvenir shop in Nha Trang.
I am going to buy quite a few puzzles for my early birthday. I turn 12 on May 29 but I'm having a birthday celebration early because I'm leaving and coming back to Australia on May 13 and b'day parties in Australia cost "quite" a bit of $$$ . Asians have a lunar calendar which my birthday this year is on the May 17 (April 15 lunar calendar), so the early birthday's more for the May 17 birthday!

So if anyone's in Vietnam or is going or planning to go to Vietnam, take a look at toy shops! I am looking forward to buying alot of puzzles! By the way, watch out when you're crossing the roads motorbikes, and cars don't give way for you! MEEP MEEP!

NO! I WILL NOT BUY PUZZLES FOR ANYONE!  "deal with it"

-Johnny


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 16, 2011)

Where in Vietnam are you? I am also from Melbourne, and I also went to Vietnam. I bought a no branded Pyraminx, no branded 3x3s, a Diansheng 3x3, a no branded 2x2 and some interestingly shaped puzzles. None were that great, but they were all very cheap.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 16, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> *Where in Vietnam are you?* I am also from Melbourne, and I also went to Vietnam. I bought a no branded Pyraminx, no branded 3x3s, a Diansheng 3x3, a no branded 2x2 and some interestingly shaped puzzles. None were that great, but they were all very cheap.


 
I'm living in Ho Chi Minh City/Saigon with family until it's time to leave and come back to Australia.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 16, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> I'm living in Ho Chi Minh City/Saigon with family (mum, 23 turning 24 yr old brother, 2 aunties, uncle, cousin, 2nd cousin(son of cousin currently in America), and dog) until it's time to leave and come back to Australia.


 
I found most of my cubes in Hanoi, but I went to Saigon.


----------



## heavypoly6 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, so my parents were liars. Last time I told them to find me some they said there was none. -.-. Luckily, they're leaving again tomorrow, so they better get me some...


----------



## chikato_tan (Apr 17, 2011)

no no no . i`m a Vietnamese cuber, and only cuber will know where the store is , it is not really a store , it`s a website , that is why normal people do not know about it , included your parents.
check out the website : Thegioirubik.com
go to yahoo finance converter to conver VND to USD ,


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 18, 2011)

damn it, I should have spent some of my money on cubes instead of New Era hats. There were so many cubes!!! I saw a spring structure Rubik's Brand for 5$, it was white too!!!! SO MANY CUBES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 21, 2011)

chikato_tan said:


> no no no . i`m a Vietnamese cuber, and only cuber will know where the store is , it is not really a store , it`s a website , that is why normal people do not know about it , included your parents.
> check out the website : Thegioirubik.com
> go to yahoo finance converter to conver VND to USD ,


 
It was a local toy shop, not a website. Please read next time.


----------



## camcuber (Apr 22, 2011)

That's cool but there's only one product on there that I sell haha. Is the quality good? I know that it says QJ but I am not sure how it could be that cheap. Good find!


----------



## imautubefreak (Apr 22, 2011)

I went to Vietnam about a couple years ago this coming summer. I lived in Saigon (Ho Chi Minh) with some family of mine. There was a man who sold toys at his home I'm guessing for a living. He had a lot of cubes at his place such as the ones you were talking about. Since it basically almost Cube Heaven, I went ahead and bought many cubes there to take back to my family's house to play with. I also found myself wanted going back there so I did a couple more times. The man who sold the cubes often bought new cubes and sold them in his store. That was one of the reasons that brought me back to the store. I'm not sure where it's located but I know it's in Ho Chi Minh City close to railroad tracks. Sorry I couldn't provide the exact location but I just wanted to tell everyone my experience with cubes in Vietnam.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 23, 2011)

camcuber said:


> That's cool but there's only one product on there that I sell haha. Is the quality good? I know that it says QJ but I am not sure how it could be that cheap. Good find!


 
sorry, I was just using your store as an example of a cubing store, as of quality the QJ items had official QJ boxes and seals. As of being cheap, it's Vietnam, alot of things in Vietnam are very cheap. It's Asia!


----------



## chikato_tan (Apr 23, 2011)

they are kids toy store , the products are find for entertainment , but they are not fit for speed playing , they are all normal versions , 
for example : youngjun 4x4 ( cost 40 000VND -> ~ 2 $ ) , it`s fine if you play it normally , if you use it as a speedcube then it pops like hell


----------



## chikato_tan (Apr 23, 2011)

imautubefreak said:


> I went to Vietnam about a couple years ago this coming summer. I lived in Saigon (Ho Chi Minh) with some family of mine. There was a man who sold toys at his home I'm guessing for a living. He had a lot of cubes at his place such as the ones you were talking about. Since it basically almost Cube Heaven, I went ahead and bought many cubes there to take back to my family's house to play with. I also found myself wanted going back there so I did a couple more times. The man who sold the cubes often bought new cubes and sold them in his store. That was one of the reasons that brought me back to the store. I'm not sure where it's located but I know it's in Ho Chi Minh City close to railroad tracks. Sorry I couldn't provide the exact location but I just wanted to tell everyone my experience with cubes in Vietnam.


 
i know that store , their products are very good , the price are nice , and quite famous in our cubing community


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 23, 2011)

chikato_tan said:


> they are kids toy store , the products are find for entertainment , but *they are not fit for speed playing* , they are all normal versions ,
> for example : youngjun 4x4 ( cost 40 000VND -> ~ 2 $ ) , it`s fine if you play it normally , if you use it as a speedcube then it pops like hell


 
I should have titled this thread as puzzles/cubes in Vietnam, sorry for misunderstanding.


----------



## tcuber2612 (Apr 4, 2015)

*I need help*

Hi, I am a young cuber. I only started on the 12/3/2015 of cubing and an average of 1.30 secs. Looking for good cubing stores in Australia or Vietnam since my parent do not allow me to buy things online. Can anyone of you guys help me??!!


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 4, 2015)

tcuber2612 said:


> Hi, I am a young cuber. I only started on the 12/3/2015 of cubing and an average of 1.30 secs. Looking for good cubing stores in Australia or Vietnam since my parent do not allow me to buy things online. Can anyone of you guys help me??!!



You have now posted the same thing twice and in the wrong places.. Try here. One Answer Question Thread.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 4, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> You have now posted the same thing twice and in the wrong places.. Try here. One Answer Question Thread.



I wouldn't say this is the wrong place.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 4, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I wouldn't say this is the wrong place.



Oh I guess it's not really, he's made two other posts that were most definitely in the wrong place, so I didn't think much about it. I apologize.


----------

